# E-Z Floor Guards



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Has anyone tried one?

Got 1 this week and it's great :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I've checked this out but unsure about the purchase. So it's worth it?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

the vid makes them look ideal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84HsVUwXL1g

I wonder if they are as slippery as the booties.

I like the idea of not removing them but just adding another layer when you come back inside

I think I need them here at home after I mow the lawn. Do they work on bare feet :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

They won't work when your shoes are the slightest bit wet like with morning dew or if its raining,.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I've checked this out but unsure about the purchase. So it's worth it?


For me Yes, well worth it
8 painters working 2 day on interior and worked perfect
not slippery on wood, tile floor and we had rain 1 day
just wipe shoes on door mat first and we had no problems 

also HO were impressed never having seen one before they made a remark on seeing it and where happy


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> They won't work when your shoes are the slightest bit wet like with morning dew or if its raining,.


How about Mountain Dew? :blink:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm assuming you can forget climbing ladders with it. I just see too many down sides that would inhibit work. But that's me. I'd rather be careful and not walk through mud or grass and then into a home. 

If that's the case brings two pairs. Drag everything into the garage and then put on the dry pair and get to work. 

They have some of those here at sherwin and I think they've only sold one, maybe 2, in the past 8 months.

My 2 cents


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

RH said:


> How about Mountain Dew? :blink:


In Florida :001_unsure:

but if you'll send air fare / hotel i'll test it just for PT members :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> How about Mountain Dew? :blink:



is that what they cal V.D. in the Cascades ?

Perhaps a better marketable device is an EZ Pecker Guard


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

As a homeowner, I would really be impressed, and would absolutely appreciate the measures workers took to keep my floors clean. As a worker, I would hate it.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

CApainter said:


> As a homeowner, I would really be impressed, and would absolutely appreciate the measures workers took to keep my floors clean. As a worker, I would hate it.


Why? :confused1:





.,


----------

